# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  Ancient City Maps

## NeonKnight

Looking through the internet (ya, I know, Bored at work again), and I found this 'cool' map of the City of Troy through the ages:

http://cascolytravel.com/images/..%5...020520-357.jpg

Other cool maps/images I located are at http://rst.gsfc.nasa.gov/Sect4/Sect4_1.html

The same image of Troy can be found on Page 5. There are lots of images of cities and a few maps scattered throughout, but some good map images are:

Pompie: http://www.archaeology.org/interacti...peii/maps.html

and

http://www.archaeology.co.uk/cwa/iss...ompeii-map.htm

Some other Cool Maps. The Palace of King Minos of Knossos (He of the Legend or Theseus and the Minotaur) http://www.explorecrete.com/Knossos/knossos.html

An Circa 1818 map of Sparta:
http://www.losttrails.com/pages/Hpro...SpartaMap.html


But this is the coolest find I cam across:

U. The history of cartography Within there are some images of some of the oldest know maps ever!

----------


## ravells

Great finds! Thanks for posting them, Neon!

Ravs

----------

